# What odd things are in your toolbox and what story house with them?



## wood4heat (May 14, 2019)

As I’ve been reorganizing my shop and tools its been a bit of a trip down memory lane. Some of these tools evoke memories just like a song, smell, place, or any other random object might. I thought I would share one mine and bet many of you have interesting tools as well. This thread could be like that show “Mysteries at the Museum” 

My object is housed in a styrofoam clamshell. It’s about 4” long and maybe 3” across. It’s made of stainless steel and weighs less than a pound:












As you have probably figured out this is a small engine tachometer. About 19 years ago I came across a non running 2.5hp Briggs and decided to use it to power an old speedair pancake compressor. I built a cradle to mount the engine and pump to the air tank but wasn’t sure how fast the Briggs rpm compared to the 1750 rpm of the electric motor it was replacing. 

Early on in my relationship with my father in law we bonded over tools. He was an amazing guy and had a tool for any situation. I think this little tach might have been my first glimpse into the depth of his tool cache. I remember mentioning what I was trying to do and he says, “ just a second”, disappears into to his garage and returns with this! 

15 years later he passed away unexpectedly. I came across this when we were sorting out his estate and couldn’t let it go. I doubt I will ever need it but it will always have a place in my toolbox. 

So what mysteries are in your toolbox?


----------



## wood4heat (May 14, 2019)

Freaking autocorrect. The thread tittle should have been “what is the story behind them”, not “what story house with them”.


----------



## saxman (May 14, 2019)

As to the small tachometer. I have 2 of them. If you have a Lincoln engine drive welder those are invaluable to set the low and high idle speed. My 1966 SA200 is 1000 RPM low and 1550 high RPM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motorhead99999 (Nov 5, 2019)

Story is I found it in a parking lot mystery is I haven’t found a use for it but it’s still in my toolbox anyone know what this is besides a double male ended 3/8 extension


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 5, 2019)

I came across an extension that didn't fit anything once. Got it with a bunch of other tools. Was roughly 3/8", but was too small for that and too big for 1/4", and wouldn't fit in any sockets either.
I threw it in the toolbox, but seemed like everytime I grabbed an extension it was that one. After doing that a few times and having to walk back in the shop for the right one I threw it out.


----------

